# Disastro a Genova: crolla ponte, decine di morti



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.



Tremendo


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.



.


----------



## sacchino (14 Agosto 2018)

In uno stato normale domani mattina verrebbero messi in galera i vertici di Autostrade.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Agosto 2018)

Ci sono passato un mese fa su quel ponte, brividi


----------



## Mika (14 Agosto 2018)

Tremendo. In un paese che fa parte del G7 queste cose non dovrebbero accadere.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.



E' crollato il ponte della A10 in corrispondenza dell'uscita Genova Ovest. 
Di conseguenza sono rimaste vittime sia quelli che passavano sopra, sia quelli che passavano sotto. 
Quasi 200 metri di ponte crollato!
Uno shock per noi genovesi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2018)

Ma dai ma come è possibile nel 2018 una roba del genere. Ma in che schifo di paese viviamo.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.



Le solite robe fatte all'italiana.


----------



## leviatano (14 Agosto 2018)

Aumentate pure i caselli per far guadagnare famiglie come Benetton, poi crollano ponti, viadotti...e ci devono essere morti.


----------



## leviatano (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le solite robe fatte all'italiana.



i viadotti ci sono pure a Tokio, la questione è che li devi tenere in manutenzione, cosa che in Italia non avviene da un bel po'.


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.



Si, è proprio colpa del maltempo.


----------



## leviatano (14 Agosto 2018)

Come quasi tutti i ponti sulla Milano- Meda che hanno bisogno di manutenzione, numerose segnalazioni ma nulla di concreto ancora fatto.


----------



## Mika (14 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si, è proprio colpa del maltempo.



Appunto, un ponte non crolla per il maltempo, non un ponte come quello. Ho visto le immagini, quello è cedimento strutturale tutta la vita. L'acqua si sarà infiltrata e nessuno ha fatto manutenzione.

In galera quelli che dovevano gestire il tratto autostradale e quindi il ponte.


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2018)

Ho visto le immagini, fanno paura.

Ho letto che hanno estratto 3 persone vive.


----------



## Victorss (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.



Ormai siamo un paese del terzo mondo.. pazzesco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Disastro tremendo a Genova: in seguito al maltempo un ponte è crollato travolgendo case e veicoli. Secondo o soccorritori ci sarebbero decine di morti e feriti, molta gente sotto le macerie. Una strage, bilancio destinato ad aumentare.



Terribile.

Non riesco a capire però. A Genova succede SEMPRE qualche disastro per via del maltempo. Come cavolo è stata costruita quella città?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo arrivando alla tragica conclusione di 30 anni di mala politica che ha fatto 30 anni di mala amministrazione . 

Appalti truccati, società del Sud ( mafia ) che prendono appalti al 10% sotto il costo dei materiali ( quindi impossibile da battere per chi presenta offerte vere ). 

Mi dispiace per chi era su quel ponte ma tutta la M verrà tutta a galla e occorrerà ricorrere all impiccagione dei colpevoli.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Terribile.
> 
> Non riesco a capire però. A Genova succede SEMPRE qualche disastro per via del maltempo. Come cavolo è stata costruita quella città?



Male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma come è possibile nel 2018 una roba del genere. Ma in che schifo di paese viviamo.



.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2018)

Tragedia annunciata.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Agosto 2018)

Per lavoro ci passo 3 volte a settimana.....non mi capacito come nel 2018 un ponte autostradale possa cedere strutturalmente, purtroppo ci saranno decine di vittime, e non oso immaginare le conseguenze per la città di Genova.....


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Terribile.
> 
> Non riesco a capire però. A Genova succede SEMPRE qualche disastro per via del maltempo. Come cavolo è stata costruita quella città?



Non doveva essere costruita, hanno il mare sui monti, si generano temporali e bombe d'acqua che creano danni (non in questo caso) seri.
Doveva essere una zona morta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Che schifezza, non si muove un dito fin quando non muore qualcuno

E nessuno pagherà per questo, nessuno. La colpa è del mal tempo, sì.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

*Almeno 22 morti, bilancio destinato a salire. Incubo per un capannone pieno di operai che in seguito al crollo del ponte sarebbe crollato *


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

Ne parlano anche qui a Seoul :O !!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2018)




----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne parlano anche qui a Seoul :O !!!



Addirittura! Qui in italia palinsesti tv monopolizzati naturalmente...


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2018)

No ma per progredire serve la tav (non parliamo delle follie del nano del ponte sullo stretto come gigantesco simbolo di narcisismo. 
Spero che con il Movimento si indaghi per bene. Questi sono eventi figli di malavitosi presenti a tutti i livelli. È fondamentale che non accada più.


----------



## Love (14 Agosto 2018)

Genova è una citta fortemente sfortunata..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Addirittura! Qui in italia palinsesti tv monopolizzati naturalmente...



Si, dipinta come tragedia dai Tg della Sud Korea.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Genova è una citta fortemente sfortunata..



Il peggio arriverà adesso. Se sei di Genova o sai l importanza di quel ponte per la viabilità puoi capire


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2018)

*Ballardini ha annullato l'allenamento del Genoa previsto nel pomeriggio: molti giocatori, infatti, non riescono a raggiungere il centro sportivo a causa del ponte crollato.*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ballardini ha annullato l'allenamento del Genoa previsto nel pomeriggio: molti giocatori, infatti, non riescono a raggiungere il centro sportivo a causa del ponte crollato.*



Annulliamolo anche noi!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

*Almeno 35 morti*


----------



## zlatan (14 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ballardini ha annullato l'allenamento del Genoa previsto nel pomeriggio: molti giocatori, infatti, non riescono a raggiungere il centro sportivo a causa del ponte crollato.*



Salterà anche la giornata di campionato ovviamente.Sicuramente le 2 genovesi ma secondo me saltano tutte


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Salterà anche la giornata di campionato ovviamente.Sicuramente le 2 genovesi ma secondo me saltano tutte



quindi già domenica non giochiamo e si esordisce con Napoli e Roma?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Salterà anche la giornata di campionato ovviamente.Sicuramente le 2 genovesi ma secondo me saltano tutte



Non penso


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Agosto 2018)

Autostrade per l'Italia ha detto che dai controlli effettuati non era risultato niente. Io vorrei pure credergli, sta di fatto che ogni volta che passo sopra/sotto un ponte ormai tiro un sospiro di sollievo quando lo attraverso.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> No ma per progredire serve la tav (non parliamo delle follie del nano del ponte sullo stretto come gigantesco simbolo di narcisismo.
> Spero che con il Movimento si indaghi per bene. Questi sono eventi figli di malavitosi presenti a tutti i livelli. È fondamentale che non accada più.



Ma che c'entra la Tav, dai.

Certo che tornare in Italia e leggere di un ponte in autostrada crollato nel 2018 è desolante. Non riesco neppure ad incavolarmi tanta è l'amarezza.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra la Tav, dai.
> 
> Certo che tornare in Italia e leggere di un ponte in autostrada crollato nel 2018 è desolante. Non riesco neppure ad incavolarmi tanta è l'amarezza.



Cosa vuoi che c'entri, però meglio utilizzare qualsiasi cosa che accada in Italia per volantinare per il proprio partito

Edit per aggiugere l'ironia del caso: "dobbiamo fermarli con l'esercito" urlava il guru nel 2014, affianco ai No Gronda


----------



## unbreakable (14 Agosto 2018)

mi spiace veramente tanto per le vittime..e le famiglie di quest'ultime..


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Almeno 35 morti*



Agghiacciante. Noi stiamo qui a discutere di champions league quando viviamo in una nazione con infrastrutture da terzo mondo. Rendiamoci conto del degrado che sta vivendo questo paese, sia a livello politico che culturale. Megamanagers che prendono botte di soldi per affossare aziende, opere che vengono costruite con criteri scellerati ... Chi doveva controllare lo stato di manutenzione? Chi è il suo capo? Chi è il capo del suo capo? Avverrà il solito insulso teatrino della tragedia ferroviaria di Viareggio. Adesso basta, questi personaggi la devono pagare cara. Qui ci vuole uno stato di polizia che sorveglia dalla mattina alla sera che tutti facciano il proprio dovere, dall'ultimo degli operai fino all'aministratore delegato.

Ma io la vedo veramente brutta. Urge una profonda rifondazione del paese, se non ci diamo una svegliata lasciamo alle generazioni che verranno un cumulo di macerie ... Ho detto tutto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (14 Agosto 2018)

hanno svenduto le autostrade a privati per spiccioli e incassono milliardi du euro per tariffe assurde e dopo vengono fuori disastri. i colpevoli devono andare in galera, l'autostrada deve essere statale. Un'autostrada che costa 1 euro ogni 10 km per un untente e fuori da questo mondo. Ma dalla politica (tutti) non si sente niente. Dopo 2-3 mesi non parlera' nessuno piu' dei morti. L'indagine se iniziera' durera per 20 anni senza colpevoli. I magistrati che vanno in giro con foglietti come nel 1900. ma portatili non ne usano? Questi disatri in Italia sono colpa della Gente stessa, io non credo piu' in questa nazione. perche non soltanto la politica che e' marcia ma anche la maggiorparte della gente ( parole forte ma e' la verita') e per un Italiano all'estero e' sempre piu' difficile di difendere la patria. L'italia dei romani e del rinascimento distrutta della popolazione del dopo-guerra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> hanno svenduto le autostrade a privati per spiccioli e incassono milliardi du euro per tariffe assurde e dopo vengono fuori disastri. i colpevoli devono andare in galera, l'autostrada deve essere statale. Un'autostrada che costa 1 euro ogni 10 km per un untente e fuori da questo mondo. Ma dalla politica (tutti) non si sente niente. Dopo 2-3 mesi non parlera' nessuno piu' dei morti. L'indagine se iniziera' durera per 20 anni senza colpevoli. I magistrati che vanno in giro con foglietti come nel 1900. ma portatili ne ne usano? Questi disatri in Italia sono colpa della Gente stessa io ho non credo piu' in questa nazione. perche non soltanto la politica che e' marcia ma anche la maggorparte della gente ( parole forte ma e' la verita') e per un Italiano all'estero e' sepre piu' difficile di difendere la patria. L'italia dei romani e del rinascimento distrutta della popolazione del dopo-guerra.



Tutto vero, “ chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso” . Abbiamo votato dei delinquenti per 30 anni e questi sono i risultati


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Agosto 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> hanno svenduto le autostrade a privati per spiccioli e incassono milliardi du euro per tariffe assurde e dopo vengono fuori disastri. i colpevoli devono andare in galera, l'autostrada deve essere statale. Un'autostrada che costa 1 euro ogni 10 km per un untente e fuori da questo mondo. Ma dalla politica (tutti) non si sente niente. Dopo 2-3 mesi non parlera' nessuno piu' dei morti. L'indagine se iniziera' durera per 20 anni senza colpevoli. I magistrati che vanno in giro con foglietti come nel 1900. ma portatili non ne usano? Questi disatri in Italia sono colpa della Gente stessa, io non credo piu' in questa nazione. perche non soltanto la politica che e' marcia ma anche la maggiorparte della gente ( parole forte ma e' la verita') e per un Italiano all'estero e' sempre piu' difficile di difendere la patria. L'italia dei romani e del rinascimento distrutta della popolazione del dopo-guerra.



fosse statale sarebbe pure peggio visto il magna magna che affligge tutto ciò che è statale


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Almeno 35 morti*



Che tragedia, pazzesco


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra la Tav, dai.
> 
> Certo che tornare in Italia e leggere di un ponte in autostrada crollato nel 2018 è desolante. Non riesco neppure ad incavolarmi tanta è l'amarezza.


Magari in termini di dipartimenti e ambiti di competenze sono cose diverse, ma trovo davvero assurdo che si parli tanto di infrastrutture come la tav, mentre i ponti crollano.
A Palermo c'è un ponte estremamente importante per la viabilità che è marcio, dopo diverso tempo che è stato lasciato in pericolo adesso finalmente si sta facendo qualcosa.

Se crollano i ponti e muoiono le persone, allora c'è qualcosa che non va e bisogna tagliare qualche altro progetto per concentrarsi sui fondamentali di un paese moderno


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, “ chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso” . Abbiamo votato dei delinquenti per 30 anni e questi sono i risultati


A quell idiota malato mentale narcisista con l aereo grande quanto il suo ego lo manderei a spostare macerie fino a farlo morire dalla stanchezza. 

Non basta neanche che tutto il marcio sia all opposizione. Devono proprio sparire del tutto. Pure l opposizione devono essere dei nuovi partiti simil Movimento. 
Si butta via troppo tempo nei conflitti tra partiti.


----------



## Albijol (14 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Autostrade per l'Italia ha detto che dai controlli effettuati non era risultato niente. Io vorrei pure credergli, sta di fatto che ogni volta che passo sopra/sotto un ponte ormai tiro un sospiro di sollievo quando lo attraverso.



Io spero solo che il governo "sfrutti" la tragedia per togliere le Autostrade dalle sporche mani dei Benetton


----------



## vota DC (14 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A quell idiota malato mentale narcisista con l aereo grande quanto il suo ego lo manderei a spostare macerie fino a farlo morire dalla stanchezza.
> 
> Non basta neanche che tutto il marcio sia all opposizione. Devono proprio sparire del tutto. Pure l opposizione devono essere dei nuovi partiti simil Movimento.
> Si butta via troppo tempo nei conflitti tra partiti.


Lui c'entra relativamente: hanno assolto la paita. Nel nord i mostri del cemento sono impuniti, persino Penati che il sacco di Palermo è arte edilizia rispetto a ciò che ha fatto lui nel suo paese.


----------



## SmokingBianco (14 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che il governo "sfrutti" la tragedia per togliere le Autostrade dalle sporche mani dei Benetton



L'AD di autostrade dice che loro hanno fatto i controlli ma non risulta niente

"Oste, è buono il vino??"

Siamo alle comiche. 

Via le autostrade dalle mani di questi assassini.


----------



## evangel33 (14 Agosto 2018)

Il ministro dell'interno Salvini sui social:
"In una giornata così triste, una notizia positiva.
La nave Ong AQUARIUS andrà a Malta e gli immigrati a bordo verranno distribuiti fra Spagna, Francia, Lussemburgo, Portogallo e Germania.
Come promesso, non in Italia, abbiamo già fatto abbastanza. Dalle parole ai fatti!"

Si è morto qualcuno sotto un ponte, ma ehi, i neri non sbarcano qui! 
Non so se provare vergogna, disgusto o rabbia. Non lo so proprio. 
Una preghiera.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Il ministro dell'interno Salvini sui social:
> "In una giornata così triste, una notizia positiva.
> La nave Ong AQUARIUS andrà a Malta e gli immigrati a bordo verranno distribuiti fra Spagna, Francia, Lussemburgo, Portogallo e Germania.
> Come promesso, non in Italia, abbiamo già fatto abbastanza. Dalle parole ai fatti!"
> ...


Da mani nei capelli. Pure nel giorno di una tragedia TUTTA ITALIANA quello pensa a proteggersi l elettorato costruito pacchia dei migranti dopo pacchia dei migranti, e giuramenti sui vangeli (siamo pur sempre una bella fetta di cattolici da oretta ipocrita di messa la domenica)


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> fosse statale sarebbe pure peggio visto il magna magna che affligge tutto ciò che è statale



Colpito ed affondato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Autostrade per l'Italia ha detto che dai controlli effettuati non era risultato niente. Io vorrei pure credergli, sta di fatto che ogni volta che passo sopra/sotto un ponte ormai tiro un sospiro di sollievo quando lo attraverso.


"Dai controlli effettuati..."
Scusate chiedo a chi è del campo. Io per logica penso questo: tramite perizia tecnica si dovrebbe già rilevare un danno anche di minore entità. Il ponte è addirittura crollato. Com'è possibile non trovare nulla con la tecnologia di oggi? Forse perfino nel medioevo, a occhio, si vedeva quando un ponte era prossimo al crollo.
Io non mi fido. Tra l altro trovo più probabile che autostrade per l Italia dica d ufficio che non ha colpe, un po' come afferma chiunque sia indagato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> hanno svenduto le autostrade a privati per spiccioli e incassono milliardi du euro per tariffe assurde e dopo vengono fuori disastri. i colpevoli devono andare in galera, l'autostrada deve essere statale. Un'autostrada che costa 1 euro ogni 10 km per un untente e fuori da questo mondo. Ma dalla politica (tutti) non si sente niente. Dopo 2-3 mesi non parlera' nessuno piu' dei morti. L'indagine se iniziera' durera per 20 anni senza colpevoli. I magistrati che vanno in giro con foglietti come nel 1900. ma portatili non ne usano? Questi disatri in Italia sono colpa della Gente stessa, io non credo piu' in questa nazione. perche non soltanto la politica che e' marcia ma anche la maggiorparte della gente ( parole forte ma e' la verita') e per un Italiano all'estero e' sempre piu' difficile di difendere la patria. L'italia dei romani e del rinascimento distrutta della popolazione del dopo-guerra.


Certo, la nostra è una società fallita a prescindere. Non Galimberti lo spiega molto bene. 
Solo che in Italia, oltre al fallimento umano generale, ci becchiamo anche mala sanità e ponti che crollano


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Almeno 35 morti*



Da quando ho sentito la notizia per la prima volta stamattina ho un groppo in gola.Com'è possibile nel 2018 che in un paese civilizzato la gente esca di casa per andare in vacanza o a lavoro in una normale giornata estiva e si trovi a morire in modo così assurdo? Ma che nazione è questa? So solo che, a maggior ragione essendo siciliana, ormai ogni volta che supero un ponte o comunque scendo dall'auto ringrazio il cielo di essere viva. Non è veramente giusto che si speculi su vite innocenti in nome dei soldi e della strafottenza,non si può vivere di tragedia in tragedia senza che nulla cambi e nessuno paghi mai!


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma come è possibile nel 2018 una roba del genere. Ma in che schifo di paese viviamo.


Null'altro da aggiungere. Queste cose NON devono accadere!


----------



## sacchino (14 Agosto 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> In uno stato normale domani mattina verrebbero messi in galera i vertici di Autostrade.



up


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Agosto 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Il ministro dell'interno Salvini sui social:
> "In una giornata così triste, una notizia positiva.
> La nave Ong AQUARIUS andrà a Malta e gli immigrati a bordo verranno distribuiti fra Spagna, Francia, Lussemburgo, Portogallo e Germania.
> Come promesso, non in Italia, abbiamo già fatto abbastanza. Dalle parole ai fatti!"
> ...



Come testimoniato su twitter, ha seguito per ore la vicenda dai tavoli operativi, ha rilasciato numerose dichiarazioni sulla tragedia, e in mezzo a tutto questo ha rilasciato quell'unico tweet sulla questione aquarius, che in ogni caso rappresenta un'enorme vittoria per la sua linea
Il suo dovere l'ha fatto interamente, ma per i detrattori ovviamente c'è sempre qualcosa da ridire, un po' come la morani che lo accusa di fregarsene della tragedia sull'autostrada di Bologna riprendendo i tweet dei giorni precedenti, una cosa indegna e meritevole di querela

Si attende con ansia l'indignazione di Saviano e Saverio Tommasi


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Agosto 2018)

Non è giusto morire così ...


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Da quando ho sentito la notizia per la prima volta stamattina ho un groppo in gola.Com'è possibile nel 2018 che in un paese civilizzato la gente esca di casa per andare in vacanza o a lavoro in una normale giornata estiva e si trovi a morire in modo così assurdo? Ma che nazione è questa? So solo che, a maggior ragione essendo siciliana, ormai ogni volta che supero un ponte o comunque scendo dall'auto ringrazio il cielo di essere viva. Non è veramente giusto che si speculi su vite innocenti in nome dei soldi e della strafottenza,non si può vivere di tragedia in tragedia senza che nulla cambi e nessuno paghi mai!



Il problema è l'assunzione sbagliata. Infatti non viviamo in un paese civilizzato. In un paese civilizzato ognuno fa il proprio dovere, si pensa a sé stessi ma anche alla comunità, e si vive nel rispetto, possibilmente remando tutti nella solita direzione. E permettimi di dire, si usa il pugno duro con chi sgarra in malafede. Invece la nostra società è strutturata in modo tale che i furbi hanno sempre la meglio sulle persone perbene, e i delinquenti sono agevolati. La giustizia va a rilento e con sapiente maestria le leggi sono volutamente formulate in maniera ambigua per favorire ricorsi, controricorsi, prescrizioni, etc. Io so solo una cosa: che nel mio lavoro se sbaglio mi fanno il c**o. In questo caso invece non sarà mai neanche possibile stabilire di chi è la responsabilità. Ovviamente esistono strumenti tecnologici per monitorare lo stato delle infrastrutture, come ponti, strade, e quant'altro. Ma ci vuole chi li usa e ci lavora, invece di timbrare il cartellino e andare a fare spesa, magari coperto dal proprio capo. Chissenefrega, ognuno pensa per sé. E finché esisteranno persone ai vertici che sono degli emeriti incompetenti, piazzate a sua volta da altri incompetenti, e se ne fregano, sperperando risorse per i propri tornaconti, saremo sempre nelle solite condizioni. Ci siamo costruiti un paese che, se non cambia radicalmente (e la vedo molto dura, ci vorranno generazioni e generazioni) è destinato all'estinzione.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Agosto 2018)

Un conoscente di Genova ha mandato un audio oggi pomeriggio dicendoci che la protezione civile aveva previsto un 200/300 morti almeno e un migliaio di feriti, stavano sgombrando tutti i pronto soccorso...non capiva perché il TG parlava di decine e basta...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come testimoniato su twitter, ha seguito per ore la vicenda dai tavoli operativi, ha rilasciato numerose dichiarazioni sulla tragedia, e in mezzo a tutto questo ha rilasciato quell'unico tweet sulla questione aquarius, che in ogni caso rappresenta un'enorme vittoria per la sua linea
> Il suo dovere l'ha fatto interamente, ma per i detrattori ovviamente c'è sempre qualcosa da ridire, un po' come la morani che lo accusa di fregarsene della tragedia sull'autostrada di Bologna riprendendo i tweet dei giorni precedenti, una cosa indegna e meritevole di querela
> 
> Si attende con ansia l'indignazione di Saviano e Saverio Tommasi



Niente, bisogna sempre strumentalizzare le tragedie per andare contro l'attuale governo, colpa del tweet di Salvini, che ne spara 10 al secondo ma prendiamo l'unico fuori contesto


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Un conoscente di Genova ha mandato un audio oggi pomeriggio dicendoci che la protezione civile aveva previsto un 200/300 morti almeno e un migliaio di feriti, stavano sgombrando tutti i pronto soccorso...non capiva perché il TG parlava di decine e basta...


200/300 è una balla dai


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

*Almeno 38 morti, 16 feriti, alcuni gravi, ma si continua a scavare, ci sono molti dispersi sotto le macerie *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 200/300 è una balla dai



A un centinaio ci si può arrivare tranquillamente tra chi stava sopra e chi stava sotto. Gli ufficiali ora sono già 39, in mezzo sotto tutte quelle macerie ci sarà un sacco di gente


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente, bisogna sempre strumentalizzare le tragedie per andare contro l'attuale governo, colpa del tweet di Salvini, che ne spara 10 al secondo ma prendiamo l'unico fuori contesto



Ma cosa c'entra l'attuale governo? E' responsabilità del governo precedente dato che c'era urgenza di manutenzione dal 2016, sti infami bugiardi.
Certo che i M5S non capiscono una fava di trasporti, vogliono bloccare la Gronda e hanno bloccato l'espansione dell'autostrada attorno a Bologna. Evidentemente gli sta bene che ci siano migliaia di ore di coda all'anno con relative auto ferme a motore acceso, tanto la gente 'un c'ha una beneamata m. da fare, poi deve essere proprio un toccasana per l'ambiente e per chi ci abita vicino - stesso discorso per la Gronda


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 200/300 è una balla dai



Eh era li con la protezione civile appena successo il fatto...quelle erano le stime. Magari poi hanno scoperto che era andata meglio del previsto! MOOOOOLTO MEGLIO


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

*Inizialmente si pensava a 10 dispersi, in realtà sarebbero molti di più: decine e decine (Ansa)*


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Inizialmente si pensava a 10 dispersi, in realtà sarebbero molti di più: decine e decine (Ansa)*



.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Inizialmente si pensava a 10 dispersi, in realtà sarebbero molti di più: decine e decine (Ansa)*


----------



## cris (15 Agosto 2018)

Qualcuno qui deve farsi la galera. Uno schifo e una vergogna. Poveracci. Gente innocente che muore a gratis mentre gli animali ai vertici delle società implicate in questa catastrofe se ne stanno a fare la bella vita da billioners.


----------



## mil77 (15 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Inizialmente si pensava a 10 dispersi, in realtà sarebbero molti di più: decine e decine (Ansa)*



X lavoro mi sono arrivate informazioni che parlano di 70/80 persone coinvolte. Al momento i morti accertati sono 39/40 e i feriti 16. Quindi i dispersi dovrebbero essere circa una ventina


----------

